
Ask HN: What qualities should a Senior Developer have? - cyrilbenson47
For recruiters &#x2F; managers &#x2F; tech leads reviewing Senior Developer roles application, what qualities are you looking for when you interview a candidate?
======
davismwfl
1\. Experience with ever increasing levels of responsibility. To me senior
engineers/developers should have a minimum of 8-10 years of real experience.
The people calling themselves senior that have < 5 years to me almost always
not senior level regardless of what title someone let them have -- but I have
seen exceptions so you still have to base it on the person.

2\. People skills, communication, respect for individuals and team

3\. Minimally ego driven (everyone has an ego, just can't let it get in the
way of good decision making)

4\. Technically competent in design and architecture, but I don't care if you
know how to write a B-Tree from scratch or implement some stupid algorithm.
What I care about is you know when they are needed and what the design
tradeoffs are, if you know that you can lookup the best implementation.

5\. Team building skills, organization

6\. I also look personally, for people who are de-escalators and calm. Working
people up doesn't solve problems, calmly seeing facts and figuring out a plan
is how to solve problems and lead a team.

~~~
davismwfl
A clarification.

Some senior devs/engineers don't want to lead teams but they still should
still have all of these skills. For example, team building is more than just
the manager/leader doing it, it is the everyday interaction of the senior
people and how they mentor and treat others (e.g. communication is critical)
as this sets the tone for much of the team dynamics.

Increasing levels of responsibility doesn't need to mean a goal of management,
just that they took harder roles with more responsibility and delivered.

------
gigatexal
The ability to get stuff done quickly with quality and be able to train up
junior devs.

